# Professinal Engineer references



## roger75 (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi All

I recently pass FE exam and preparing PE exam application. One of the requirement is to provide 3 references from Certified professional engineers. I have never worked with PE's and I don't know any body with PE licence. How do I references?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 8, 2009)

Hate to break it to you, but if you've never worked with a PE, you probably can't take the exam.

One of the requirements is however many years of experience working under the direct supervision of a PE.

Check your state board to be sure.


----------



## chaocl (Jul 8, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> Hate to break it to you, but if you've never worked with a PE, you probably can't take the exam.
> One of the requirements is however many years of experience working under the direct supervision of a PE.
> 
> Check your state board to be sure.


Most of the states required your co-work, supervisor, indirect supervisor to be PE...However, I think in NY that your supervisor doesn't need to be a PE....However call NY state board for more information about this!!!!(One more thing that NY required 4 years of engineering working experience)....CA required 2 years of experience but need 4 PE...


----------



## roger75 (Jul 8, 2009)

chaocl said:


> Most of the states required your co-work, supervisor, indirect supervisor to be PE...However, I think in NY that your supervisor doesn't need to be a PE....However call NY state board for more information about this!!!!(One more thing that NY required 4 years of engineering working experience)....CA required 2 years of experience but need 4 PE...


I am applying for MA.


----------



## chaocl (Jul 8, 2009)

roger75 said:


> I am applying for MA.


Call MA board for more information.....I look at glance MA PE application will need the license number from your supervisor....

MA board will never told you that you can apply in NY...so you need to contact NY also.


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 8, 2009)

In case you weren't sure where to find them here's a link to the MA regulations:

MA regulations on educvation and expereince.

As far as getting any PE references, I don't know what to say. that's like going for a plumbing (insert any trade here) license because you studied plumbing in school but have never worked with/for a licensed plumber and don't know anyone who is a licensed plumber. That's what the whole "Engineer-in-training" (or in the trades "journeyman") thing is all about.

You might want to call these guys and se what they have to say.

MA Society of PE's

good luck.


----------



## ganesh (Jul 9, 2009)

hate to say that...but i think one of the requirment is to work under a PE for the years of experience required by your board...read the statutes...



roger75 said:


> Hi AllI recently pass FE exam and preparing PE exam application. One of the requirement is to provide 3 references from Certified professional engineers. I have never worked with PE's and I don't know any body with PE licence. How do I references?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## bph (Jul 12, 2009)

ganesh said:


> hate to say that...but i think one of the requirment is to work under a PE for the years of experience required by your board...read the statutes...


I don't know the specifics for MA but I didn't see any requirement that said you need to work under a PE for your experience (I didn't look very closely). For Maryland and some other states you don't need to work under a PE, but your experience does need to be evaluated. Lots of engineering grads work under PEs and get no engineering experience at all, just do low level drafting, sales, etc.

In Maryland, if you work under a PE, it's much easier to get your experience qualified, if you don't work under a PE, it's harder to get the experience qualified, but it can definitely be done, but you must document your work very carefully and submit it to the board.

Additionally, for the professional references you will need, often several have to be PEs, so keep contact with some of your professors, a few are likely to be PEs. Also ask and make note of people you work with, even if not on a daily bases, if they are PEs they could likely be references.


----------



## mcmpc (Aug 4, 2009)

I've heard that if you work closely with consultants that are PE's and they can vouch for your work you can use them as references. Also, I found the MA board very reasonable. Just call, them write them. Good luck. MPC, P.E.


----------

